
Gravitation under human control? - 725686
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/01/160108083918.htm
======
batarjal
I'm taking this with a grain of salt. It's popular for fringe scientists to
assert that gravity can be controlled via electromagnetism. I've seen a couple
UFO schematics online over the years that use electromagnetism to play with
gravity and produce thrust.

Also, my understanding of gravity is that it really isn't a force at all, but
rather a warping of spacetime by an object with mass, which makes the concepts
of a field a bit strange to me...

------
scrumper
As exciting as this possibility is, I'm more interested in what I'll learn
from the refutal which I'm hoping someone who understands this stuff will
write here soon.

